
GnuPG 2.1.10 released - lelf
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2015-12/msg00001.html
======
mtgx
I wish we moved to something more modern instead. I wonder why miniLock isn't
catching on faster. Is it because it was initially written by Nadim Kobeissi?
The code has already gone through an audit and seems to be fine. Matthew Green
also seems to like it.

[https://minilock.io/](https://minilock.io/)

miniLock also enables cool end-to-end encrypted email-like services such as
Peerio.com, although Kobeissi doesn't seem to trust the _service_ itself
anymore since he left them, but the client is open source and others could
probably develop their own Peerio-like service or make it a Sandstorm.io app.

[https://github.com/PeerioTechnologies/peerio-
client](https://github.com/PeerioTechnologies/peerio-client)

~~~
psiconaut
end users might find a chrome-plugin quite friendly, but I think many people
would refuse to install that to sign a commit, for instance...

